# Putri Ayu



## Ambergris

Hi guys, what do you think about her.. 16 yo singing phantom of the opera


----------



## DavidA

As the whole thing is absolute crass, I couldn't frankly care who is singing it. As long as I don't have to endure the boredom of watching it!


----------



## Ambergris

DavidA said:


> As the whole thing is absolute crass, I couldn't frankly care who is singing it. As long as I don't have to endure the boredom of watching it!


thanks for your opinion.. yes phantom of the opera is one of my favorite song


----------

